# Gas-airlocks.....plausible? kontiki 645 2008 model



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Short story - Swift Kontiki 645 2008 model

Changed over the gas bottles to fit a full one.
'Bled' the air by pumping the plunger button at the regulator while the other 'arf opened one of the hobs until a full flame was present.

( I thought SWift should have fitted one of those early 20th century captain of the ship to engine room talky hose thingies so the gas bottle end can ask the hob end if the gas is running clear )

It seemed all was working okay for hours, heating on pretty high, cooked on gas and fridge okay.

Then noticed the freezer started to defrost and the switch to the left showed a flickering orange light with it set on auto.
The hot water at maximum was a poor tepid temperature.
The gas on the hob was a minimal flame.
Blown air heating working fine, but I think thats electric anyhows.

This was a full or near-full gas bottle which at the start, had been primed and seemed okay.

So, my query is, can an airlock develop and cause these problems and if so, how to rectify please........all you gorgious people.
oh, or can there be another cause?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you using propane or butane?

JohnW


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*gsb*

hi tug66,
I take it you have the new style "truma motion" regulator.
These are designed to cut off in the event of a drop in gas pressure, :

is your bottle connected properly and also the connecting hoses?

do you have auto change over fitted and by mistake had it set to empty bottle? these regulatores will not work on the auto change over system as the drop in pressure shuts the regulator off when changing to the next bottle.

I personally think these regulators are "rubbish" as they take ages to prime properly and find the old style "truma" much better.

It is posssible you have a faulty calor bottle and if all worked fine before changing bottle thats what i`d get replaced at the appointed retailer. They should exchange foc. sometimes the threads have a leak ,hence we always use ptf tape now.


tramp


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Propane or Butane ( red or Blue cylinder) ?

If red ( propane) then if you still have no gas flow I would suspect that you have a clogged up regulator... it may need replacing. 

Mike


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

on our first trip out after about 3 months, my fridge wouldn't light. tried about 8 times, but no go. then, afte a settled period on site, worked first time. 

des


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

wah, can hardly keep up with the traffic on this wonderful site once you post..........

It's RED, propane, no automatic regulator and this specific bottle was bought from an outlet in Wales whom I've never used before, and never had an issue with bottles prior to that from my local dealer.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*tjnrj*

hi tug,
now this sounds stupid but do you have another bottle to test , that way you can eliminate the bottle being the problem,

it is possible for the regulator to pack up but usually only after a certain use.

is the regulator higher than the point at which your pipe connects to the gas bottle, and have you tried the system since to see if it was a one off.

to check if it the regulator turn each appliance on in turn if no probs use alltogether simulating full pressure usage, if this fails its the regulator blocked .

tramp


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tug66,

I think you have already had most of the answers. It is unlikely to be an airlock in the system, but I would agree that there is a foreign restriction in your pipes. Some gas bottles have a filter already attached (will look like a ferrell), which needs to be removed before the bottle is fitted.

Alternatively, it could be the known issue of significant oil content within the gas, which blocks the regulator. The only solution, if this is the case, is to replace the regulator, as the internal diaphragm will be damaged.

As has been suggested, the first test would be to try another bottle. If this still does not work, then your dealer will have a bottle regulator, which can be used to bypass the standard fitted regulator, and this will confirm whether the regulator has been damaged.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Hi

A bit off topic, but when I change cyliners - (or rather someone helps me) - I was advised to open the new cylinder for a second or two before connecting it to the pipes, thus allowing the escaping gas to "blow any cobwebs away".

Russell


----------

